# Local Place for Scale/Weights for Medications



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I need a scale similar to this but from a local store:
http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Weigh-...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483f9d71a5

The purpose is to measure small amounts of medications. Any suggestions? Also need to get some syringes to measure in ml.

Location would be preferably in Oakville / Mississauga, otherwise Toronto.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can get these scales at almost any convienient store or head shop in Toronto. I bet it's the same in mississauga.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> I need a scale similar to this but from a local store:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Weigh-...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483f9d71a5
> 
> The purpose is to measure small amounts of medications. Any suggestions? Also need to get some syringes to measure in ml.
> ...


If you want to be really precise, you can get a small scale at a jeweller supply store like Lacey Tools in Toronto. They're great for really small amounts and you can recalibrate as needed. They can be pricier than some kitchen scales though. I have both types and the jeweller's scale is definitely more reliable.

HTH


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And your local pharmacy will sell syringes.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

ebay.... really cheap electronic scales for small grams stuff 0.1g-1000g one for $5-6 bucks


----------

